# $3 subscription for Snowboard Mag



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You probably want to jump on this quick. It seems this was an email sent out to a list of people and not the general public. $3 for a year is not bad for an alright mag. 

Enjoy!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I predict the mag will go under after 2 issues.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe, but they've been around for awhile now. Freeskier magazine has done this for the last three years or so. Which Snowboard Mag operates with. My guess is they need to get their circulation numbers up so that they can get the advertising dollars they want. Which is where a mags bread and butter is generally obtained from. 

They are independent though, so they could be gone all of the sudden too. I'm not going to worry about it for $3 though.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I loved the free transworld last year. Three bucks isn't too bad either


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Just got my subscription as well!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn you guys... hehe I already get TWorld and Snowboarder...so might as well for 3 bucks!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Didn't future do something similar like this as a last ditch effort to survive?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

It's $13 for Canada, fuck that shit. I can get news on Snowboarding quicker from the web than from a mag thanks to all the great bloggers out there like BA. The only mags worth getting are the Buyers Guides


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

And that's why print media is dying.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> And that's why print media is dying.


As it rightly should. I'm sure the Town Crier was pissed off when the printing press really took off and he lost his job. Technology marches on, it always has and it always will.

If Journals or Newspapers can transition successfully to an online medium which is accessible and informative then I think it's worth paying for. I get an online subscription to the Economist along with my print issues in the mail and I find myself reading the online articles before the print ones. I get the printed journal on tuesdays when they hit shelves in the US the preceding thursday, it's bullshit!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This quote I read on twitter from Jared Sourney pretty much sums up snowboarding print media


> most people who look @ magazines website will never see a print issue. Their websites aren't a place for leftovers


It's so true why should you get a print issue of regurgitation when it's right there on the internet.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

whats your twitter name, BA?

Mines @bakesale


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There will always be a print mag our two out there. So much better than an Iphone or Crackberry when I am in the "thinking" room...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

bakesale said:


> whats your twitter name, BA?
> 
> Mines @bakesale


 @angrysnowboard



killclimbz said:


> There will always be a print mag our two out there. So much better than an Iphone or Crackberry when I am in the "thinking" room...


 I just take my lap top in there then I can poopjack!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

haha speaking of an iphone or blackberry in the "thinking room", If you ever look up water damaged blackberry/iphone you'll see a ton of women who said they dropped it in the toilet... which is now odd, next time you're texting a chick she could be taking a shit.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> @angrysnowboard
> 
> I just take my lap top in there then I can poopjack!


I've tried that. It's just not as satisfying as a magazine. Or useful should you run out of TP...


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Im w/ killclimbs on this one. Its alot more comfortable to hold a magazine than to sit a laptop on your knees.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Am I the only one that has a lap top stand in my pooper?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Am I the only one that has a lap top stand in my pooper?


Ive been wondering what to do with that cheap ikea laptop stand. I'd be concerned about hygiene, keyboards are dirty as it is!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm wondering why you're taking a shit onto your keyboard.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I loved the free transworld last year. Three bucks isn't too bad either


I know that was awesome.
Just subscribed, thanks for the heads up:thumbsup:


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok so has anyone actually seen a charge show up on your account from this? I got the confirmation email etc but no charge yet!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm, I haven't seen the charge either. The email says that the first issue will ship 10/1. I wonder if they are waiting until the shipping date. Everything about the order appeared to be legit. I did some investigating before posting the link just because of all the internet scams and all.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I just subscribed as well...haven't gotten a charge but its been 1 day...I hope they are not just collecting CC #'s lol....but like kill said the mag seeems legit I mean they have a web mag, contact info etc...I might try and see if I can give them a a call


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The mag is legit, I've subscribed to them before. The website had site security and the fact that they sent an email acknowledgement at least makes them seem honest. Let us know what response you get.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Because I would feel like such a douchenozzle if this turns out to be a scam...


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

hahah relax kill it won't be, and worst case scenario after we are all done repairing our credit and taking care of the identity theives we can all laugh about it over a fire and beers :cheeky4:


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> hahah relax kill it won't be, and worst case scenario after we are all done repairing our credit and taking care of the identity theives we can all laugh about it over a fire and beers :cheeky4:


hehe...yes. Just make sure to give everyone a heads up to order a new board so that charge can be reversed as well!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

FLuiD said:


> hehe...yes. Just make sure to give everyone a heads up to order a new board so that charge can be reversed as well!



excellent idea!!!!!! and a few bindings as well


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha! Well anytime is a good time for beers. 

I double checked my source and we should be alright. I think what is going on is the fact this got leaked to the web and they are now wondering wtf to do with the huge number of orders they got. It originally went out as an email to ex subscribers to try to get them back...


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Ha! Well anytime is a good time for beers.
> 
> I double checked my source and we should be alright. I think what is going on is the fact this got leaked to the web and they are now wondering wtf to do with the huge number of orders they got. It originally went out as an email to ex subscribers to try to get them back...




HAHAHA and I wonder why, how and who might have spread it all over the web :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You mean that dumb ass Lee Crane over at Boardistan? I have a stack of about 300 free subscription cards for this mag that I just fill out for x mas gifts.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Forgot to post this yesterday. I got the Snowboard Mag gear guide two days ago. Seems it went through. I also ended up with the Freeskier gear guide. I've gotten free scripts from them before, being a bc user I find useful info in some of the ski mags. It's also good to know your enemy, and hell it's stills now porn for the thinking room. Anyway, I don't remember signing up for anything with them. The funny thing is Freeskier and Snowboard mag operate out of the same offices in Boulder, but are supposed to be independent of each other. The Helmet cam reviews in both mags are identical...


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Interesting, I think they charged my account for the subscription yesterday, still haven't recieved anything yet, but then again I'm all the way on the east coast


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Mine just got charged too...From Boulder, CO. Nice!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I skipped the commentary so I hope this still applies to the original post. The mag is legit, been getting it for 5 years now but havent been paying for it. I signed up for it again when I thought my scrip was running out on a 2 year $10 offer and now they send me double issues every month. So I spent $20 total for 5 years and at this rate it looks like I'll be getting them forever.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh they are legit. If the money is there. I've had scripts to them off and on for 5-6 years now. They've offered free subscriptions and these super discounted ones for years now trying to keep their numbers up. There is little doubt that they are having a bit of a struggle to stay afloat these days.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Got my first one in the mail today...Nice! Thanks kill!!!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Lucky you Fluid, I'm still waiting on mine, it definitely was charged also so...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Got my first one in the mail today...Nice! Thanks kill!!!


Me too. Thanks also! :thumbsup:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I got mine yesterday I was starting to loose hope.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I already get TWS, but for $3 I figured why not and signed up for this mag too...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Got mine yesterday:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Just got mine this morning.. the Nov. issue, lot of great shots in there!!!


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Got mine in as well.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

thanks for the link killclimbz when I went to the website I didn't see this offer. I just ordered mine, it looks like I should be expecting about a month and a half wait?


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

hmmm. its been slightly over 2 months and still waiting on mine....


----------

